# aviary questions



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi 

aviary, should be covered with a roof or not.

Regards


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if the aviary has a wire bottom then you can leave it uncoverd so they can enjoy rain showers.. they do like it.. I would cover it if the bottom is wood or an earth floor.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine have clear plastic on top to keep the rain from blowing into the loft but they can still get all the sun  I give them plenty of baths in the aviary so it makes up for not getting into the rain.


----------

